# (Resolved) Stub32.exe



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Looking around and found this on my PC. This is a link I found about it. Got the laptop used so it must have been on here all along. What should I do with it.

http://www.whirlywiryweb.com/removeezula.htm


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
The best way to uncover if the Stub32.exe is active and doing little naughties is Jump into DOS and Render it Stub.old

Locate Stub.exe and if it is in C:\Windows\System or System32 folder then enter that folder though the DOS CD command and then type *REN Stub32.exe Stub32.old*

If it is active in anyway it will spawn an error at which point steps can be taken to remove its parent program.

Dave

PS: the Title Stub.exe is different than the Stub32.exe shown in screenshot but the rendering old will still cause an error and identify the parent.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Never mind I finally found this:

You must now install the application. Simply double-click on the file ar40eng.exe and it will prompt you for the installation procedure. You now have the Adobe Acrobat Reader program installed and included as one of the programs on the Windows Start Button under Programs|Adobe Acrobat.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Davey-Thanks for the info.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
OK will consider resolved.

Dave


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Davey here is the screen shot of the general tab.


----------

